# Youth pheasant hunt



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Once again crawford county pheasants forever will be hosting a youth pheasant hunt at Elk Ridge hunt club just north of Bucyrus. Google for their contact info and reach out to Them to get your time locked in. Birds and food are provided free of charge. Guides and dogs also are free of charge. I have helped with this for the last 13 or 14 years and it is always a blast. You can bring your own dog if you have own. Kids have to be 17 and under. This all happens with n Saturday October 2nd 2021.

Hope to see some of you out there.


----------

